# Banding for show



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Are you showing her AKC or UKC? Because with AKC you will need a single band, but you can just spray a little hairspray on your finger and "glue" the fly aways in place. For day to day life at home, you may want to keep her in the devil horns though, as this won't feel as tight on her and will stop her from rubbing her head against, you or furniture which results in the flyaways.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Hairspray on a comb swept lightly over your bubble works. I just watched Sue Zecco and Jay Scruggs' video on the Scandinavian trim and they went over spray ups and banding. I learned that tip from them.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

For AKC you cannot do devil horns. You'd probably do either a single band or no band for a puppy her age.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

She normally shows AKC however I am taking her this weekend to UKC shows. For AKC, she goes into a single band and gets sprayed. for UKC, I understand you cannot use any product. Here's a quick picture of her nearly 2 months ago when she got AKC star puppy. Now you can't even see her eyes anymore.

So, in UKC, can I do devil horns or shall I let it flop


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

You can use the devil horns in UKC....if you can find some newfie or mastiff drool that holds fly aways real well....


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

lol, what a rip.


----------

